# Something I would like to go over in this forum



## eric

About a year ago I was at one of our IBS support groups and a hypnotherapist was talking to the group and using imagery.He was having people imagine they were in a beautiful garden.After a short period of time, one of the women who had allergies started having allergy symptoms.This has some important implications to IBS I would like to go over here on this forum.


----------



## 20250

I'm all ears!


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Yep, that is why in one of Mike's other programs, he has a session where it is in a garden, and he talks about all the flowers, and he says the line: There are NO Allergy Problems!







Yep, power of suggestion!


----------



## eric

There is a major researcher on IBS named Dr. Jackie D. Wood Department of Physiology and Cell Biology at ohio state. He is also an expert on food alleriges."Dr. Jackie D. Wood (Ph.D., University of Illinois, 1969) was recruited to become the Chair of the Department of Physiology. Dr. Wood had been the Chairman of the Department of Physiology at the University of Nevada School of Medicine since 1979. Dr. Wood is internationally recognized for his pioneering work on the neural control of gastrointestinal function. He was the first to record electrical behavior of enteric neurons with microelectrodes and has continued to study the function of the enteric nervous system or the "little brain in the gut", a phase that he has popularized. "http://medicine.osu.edu/physiology/3377.cfmHe coined the term 'brain in the gut.'He also works closely with many other researchers world wide. There are cells in the gut called mast cells. They have been implicated in contributing to IBS. They are more well know for food allergies then for some of the reasons I am going to post about.But read this halfway down the page by him."The Little Brain in the Gut"http://www.parkviewpub.com/nuggets/n5.html#pg0083Of course its also worth reading the information above on the emtional brain, but I will get back to the "little brain and the gut" and mast cells.


----------



## eric

You with me so far?


----------



## 20250

I'm a little late, but so far I'm following you.OK, Go ahead


----------



## Screamer

I'm listening to although I have to admit if this gets technical in any way at all I'll probably turn into dumbo and won't follow


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo

I am with you Amy, that is why I did not reply. I was lost too. Sorry to say. I am not the smartest of the bunch. BUt hey I have an excuse, my brain fluid is low. Dr siad brain is very very dry.


----------



## cookies4marilyn

No worries folks - Mike has said that the people who have had the greatest or at least a more timely reduction in symptoms and success are those who move away from IBS thoughts - sometimes trying to understand all the medical jargon can actually serve to keep those thoughts foremost in our minds. In fact, Mike has said the program is designed to move you away from IBS thoughts - so ultimately, and ironically, if you are currently doing the program, you are actually bringing IBS thoughts back into your thoughts - so no worries if you opt not to delve deeper! When I began researching this stuff, I was always thinking about it, reading the medical literature, and badgering Mike about how it works, and why it wasn't working for me, comparing myself to others progress, etc. Once I layed back a bit, and said, to heck with it, I am just listening and not worrying about the whys and wherefores, I actually did better and started to improve - most likely in part, because I wasn't dwelling on IBS info as much.It is good to research and certainly, anyone should learn the basics about IBS treatment methods, etc. It is good to understand what is going on, how hypnotherapy works and why it can be helpful, but it isn't essential to seeing improvement. Even understanding all the medical research and info on mast cells, the brain-gut technical details, etc. does not necessarily alter how you will do in therapy. Some people thrive on knowing and understanding every single thing regarding research, etc.; many more just rely on the fact that others have been helped and take it from there - neither category is better than the other.Most lay folks don't necessarily know the chemical formula, reactions and contents of your RX and OTC meds, but you take them, and trust they will work - understanding and knowing the chemical compounds has no bearing on how the med will work, unless you are allergic to the components, etc.As a speech pathologist, I had to take lots of courses in head and neck and chest anatomy, normal and non-normal conditions like sub-mucosal clefts (something I diagnosed on one of my patients before the otolarygologist did!) but none of my patients had that knowledge, but trusted me to deliver their therapy - I know this isn't quite the same, but I would give them the facts they needed and if they wanted more, they could ask. But it didn't alter the outcome of their therapy for those that I didn't go into the minute medical details of their condition.What is important, in terms of IBS therapy, particularly hypnotherapy, since this is the forum for it - is to know that most hypnotherapists will give you basic information on what is going on, how the process works and why, but not so much into the science details because they know with experience it isn't essential to symptom alleviation.So while it is good to learn and understand and delve into these facts - and to know they exist for reference, for those of us who rather not go there, or feel a bit dim on it all, or who have lots going on in their lives now which make it difficult to think it through - no worries on this regarding your potential to heal. Some of the IBS patients I speak with do not have access to the BB and info like this and they have progress.So Amy and Kat, don't beat yourself up over it - Brett and Eric - carry on!! You brains can have your intellectual thread - It is good to provide the info here for those who wish more detailed resources, so thanks for posting the info Eric, but just want to assure the girls that they are A-OK with where they are at too. xx







carry on... (uh, the lyrics, my wayward son.. come to mind! LOL)


----------



## Screamer

Thanks Marilyn! Kat, glad I'm not the only person here who feels like a dummy sometimes







I'm interested, and I'm intelligent (well I was when I went to school) I just need stuff explained to me in layman's terms (particularly medical type stuff! I'm an English buff







)


----------



## eric

I haven't forgotten here I just have been busy.While I understand thinking to much about IBS and what Mike has said.This Marilyn is off."understanding and knowing the chemical compounds has no bearing on how the med will work"Actually knowing how medicines or treatments work does have a bearing on how effective they can be to the individual.


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo

I have tried to get on here for all night and day and could not.Now I can't stay on BUT wanted to say HITTYLKat


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Hi Kat - hope you are feeling better than when we last spoke to each other - hang in there! xxEric - yep, you are correct in that it could be helpful for folks to know how their treatment works, but it isn't essential - babies don't understand chemical compounds of their meds; when I performed kinesthetic therapy to children for cognitive development skills by relearning crawling to improve their performance, they didn't understand it, but it worked, etc. It's nice to learn and understand treatment methods; but it is not essential to understand to get the benefits - for some it may prove helpful for outcome, but it isn't a universal. So perhaps I am off in saying that it has no bearing - I should have said it could have an influence for some, but not for all - and certainly detailed knowledge of the process, isn't essential for success in the hypno program - but it is there for those who wish to learn more from you.From my work in hospitals, clinics and educational settings, I found that everyone is different and have different needs for how much they are willing or capable of taking in - the in depth knowledge that is important to you and others, isn't necessarily important in the same way - or at least at the same depth. Neither is right nor wrong; just allows for differences in people. When I taught an adult college course on learning disorders and disabilities of children it was discussed that the goals can be accomplished via different methods - since this is the hypno forum, I just want to make sure folks know that it isn't essential that they go in depth to get success unless that is their desire to do so - it is optional to improvement. For those who, like you and as I did when I first came on here, want to delve - feel free. But I do think, in my particular case, the delving, in part, actually slowed my progress down. Too analytical for my own good! So that is why my perspective is as it is.Carry on! Thanks for your info!







,


----------



## eric

Many times we see people on the bb here who take antidepressants and without knowing it can take up to a month, quit before they start to work. Or they take drugs and play with the doses, because they don't know how it all works.Or they believe IBS is something its not and treat it that way and are not helped.Even some doing HT feel better and quite before they are done with the tapes.Children are of course a different story for a lot of reasons and of course they won't understand the tecnical spect of treatments and are more willing to exceppt the right thing is being done.Understanding conditions can help tremedously. For one it builds confidence your doing the right thing for the right condition and even that can help improve the condition.With HT and IBS believeing it will work helps it work and understanding some of how it works helps it work. Not that it is a placebo, because we know its not.There was a really good article on all this, but I can't find it yet.On the otherhand I do understand focusing too much and the HT. There is somewhat a grey area here. Its also good to let me known exactly about what your mentioning, because then they can choose and that's important.It took me quite a while on this forum for me to explain to you and a lot of others a lot of the problems in IBS and why you would want to try HT for IBS. So this is somewhat about building confindence on using HT and some mechanisms of action in its use and IBS as well as being aware of important neurobiological processes at paly here in IBS.By the way its worth reading this.Is It All in My Head? http://www.psychologytoday.com/articles/pt...503-000002.htmlI will go back to the orginal part of why I posted here soon.


----------



## eric

The HPA axisHypothalamic-pituitary-adrenal axis"http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hypothalamic-pituitary-adrenal_axisOne of the reasons I am posting this is because of how common it effects IBS. If you recgonize it and a few things it can make a real difference. IT is also one of the reasons the HT helps so well, but there are many waays the HT works on IBS. Hypnotherapy can boost the immune system and this is one of the reasons. As noted the HPA axis is a direct connection from the brain to the gut and mast cells.This has to do with the "what if's" and worry and other emotions.For example, what if I get in the car and have an accident or are what if I am not near a bathroom.Its also has to do with the body waking up the digestive system in the mornings and why a lot of IBSer have problems first thing in the mornings and go and go.


----------



## eric

PS its also connected to "The HPA axis is involved in the neurobiology of mood disorders and functional illnesses, including anxiety disorder, bipolar disorder, post-traumatic stress disorder, clinical depression, burnout, chronic fatigue syndrome and irritable bowel syndrome."


----------



## eric

The mast cell







This cell is best known for IgE food allergy.In post Infectious IBS they have found and increase in mast cells in the gut as well as serotonin-containing enterochromaffin (EC) cells. These are Distinctive histological features of postinfective irritable bowel.Structural changes in the gut after an enteric infection which resolves. Both cells are very important, serotonin-containing enterochromaffin (EC) cells which store the majority of serotonin in the body in the gut 95 percent. Serotonin intiates gut contractions and is majorally implicated in D and c and d/c in IBS, there is altered serotonin release from the cells in IBS. It is also the neurotransmitter that signals gut sensations to the brain. Harvard Health"A:Irritable bowel syndrome is now recognized as a disorder of serotonin activity. Serotonin is a neurotransmitter in the brain that regulates sleep, mood (depression, anxiety), aggression, appetite, temperature, sexual behavior and pain sensation. Serotonin also acts as a neurotransmitter in the gastrointestinal tract.Excessive serotonin activity in the gastrointestinal system (enteric nervous system) is thought to cause the diarrhea of irritable-bowel syndrome. The enteric nervous system detects bowel distension (expansion) on the basis of pressure-sensitive cells in the bowel lumen (opening). Once activated, these pressure-sensitive cells promote the release of serotonin, which in turn promotes both secretory function and peristaltic function (the contractions of the intestines that force the contents outward). At least four serotonergic receptors have been identified to be participants in the secretory and peristaltic response.Patients with diarrhea-predominant IBS may have higher levels of serotonin after eating than do people without the disorder. "Hence the newer drugs specifically for IBS.Next and very importantly the mast cellMany researchers are studying the mast cell in IBS, but DR Wood is also an expert on food allergy as well as IBS."You have two brains: one in your head and another in your gut. Dr. Jackie D. Wood is a renowned physiologist at The Ohio State University. He calls the second brain, "the-little-brain-in-the-gut." This enteric nervous system is part of the autonomic nervous system and contains over one hundred million neurons, which is as many as are in the spinal cord. This complex network of nerves lines the walls of the digestive tract form the esophagus all the way down to the colon. This little brain in the gut is connected to the big brain by the vagus nerves, bundles of nerve fibers running from the GI tract to the head. All neurotransmitters, such as serotonin that are found in the brain are also present in the gut.Dr Wood has discovered that this little-brain-in-the-gut has programs that are designed for our protection and which are very much like computer programs. They respond to perceived threats in the same way that the limbic system or the emotional brain does. So the threat of a gastrointestinal infection can activate the program that increases gut contractions in order to get rid of the infection. The symptoms are abdominal cramping and diarrhea. Dr. Wood has determined that a type of cell found in the body and the gut, called the mast cell, is a key to understanding the connection of the big brain in the head with the little-brain-in-the-gut. Mast cells are involved in defense of the body. In response to certain threats or triggers, such as pollen or infection, mast cells release chemicals, such as histamine, that help to fight off the invader. Histamine is one of the chemicals that causes the symptoms of an allergy or a cold. When an infection of the gut occurs, such as food poisoning or gastroenteritis, the mast cells of the gut release histamine. The little-brain-in-the-gut interprets the mast cell signal of histamine release as a threat and calls up a protective program designed to remove the threat â€" at the expense of symptoms: abdominal pain and diarrhea. The brain to mast cell connection has a direct clinical relevance for irritable bowel syndrome and other functional gastrointestinal syndromes. It implies a mechanism for linking allostasis and the good stress response to irritable states (e.g., abdominal pain and diarrhea) of the gut. Mast cells can be activated to release histamine in response to perceived psychological stress, whether the stressor or trigger is consciously perceived or not. So the end result is the same as if an infection activated the program in the-little-brain-in-the-gut: abdominal pain and diarrhea."This is why the stress of "what if I am not near a bathroom, or the fear of getting into a car, or a PERCEIVED threat as well as an actual threat can trigger IBS. OR chronic activation of the system by chronic stress, or the fight or flight responce. IT does not have to be consciously perceived, but is a neurobiological and psychophysiological responce in all humans.The fight or flight responce goes off around 200 times in normal people with out IBS. Perceived pain as in will I have a pain attack or or perceived d will I have an accident, am I close to a bathroom can activate the system and degrandulate the mast cell. This is one reason why people under stress at the time of an enteric infection can develop Post infectious IBS. The HPA axis or Hypothalamic-Pituitary-Adrenal Axis the bodies stress system activates the mast cell in the gut and degrandulates them. The cell then release histimine and serotonin. "The hypothalamic-pituitary-adrenal axis (HPA axis) is a major part of the neuroendocrine system that controls reactions to stress and has important functions in regulating various body processes such as digestion, the immune system and energy usage."Here is a regular mast cell







and a degranulation







The release of histimine is toxic to the surrounding smooth muslce and causes macroscopic inflammation. This is the type of inflammation talked about in IBS. There is no overt inflammation seen in IBS. Again the inflammation is MACROSCOPIC.


----------



## eric

Should I keep going here?


----------

